# drop down nest box



## Gary (Jun 2, 2019)

getting ready to make drop down nest boxes on my cages. what size do i need to make them for new zealands?


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 2, 2019)

"18 long
"10 wide
"10 high
With the lip in front being "5


----------



## secuono (Jun 2, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> "18 long
> "10 wide
> "10 high
> With the lip in front being "5



There is no lip on drop down nest boxes, its just a hole in the cage floor.


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 2, 2019)

secuono said:


> There is no lip on drop down nest boxes, its just a hole in the cage floor.


Oh ha ha I forget this was for a drop down


----------



## Ridgetop (Jun 6, 2019)

Same size as for standard NZ nest box.  Doe needs to be able to get in to nurse kits.  Drop down boxes are good if does kindle on wire or accidentally drag a kit out of the box while nursing, since the kit will then crawl around blindly on the cage floor until it reaches the drop down nest box and falls back inside.


----------

